# Bringing a cat to Thailand



## jjk

Hello,

I read somewhere that domestic animals shall be in quarentine for a period of 30 days after arriving in Thailand. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks in advance.

Jan


----------



## Winkie

We brought a cat to Thailand 6 years ago, from UK. After meeting soem basic requirements before travel. We arrived on the same flight as our cat. We left the Airport, together with the cat, fully and offically cleared by the Animal and Plant Div of Immigration, within 2 hours of arrival. All handled very smoothly without anykind of complication

You need to check for the necessary reequirements before departing your home country (I guess your local Thai Embassy can advise) - Rabies jabs, Medical Cert etc.


----------



## jjk

Winkie said:


> We brought a cat to Thailand 6 years ago, from UK. After meeting soem basic requirements before travel. We arrived on the same flight as our cat. We left the Airport, together with the cat, fully and offically cleared by the Animal and Plant Div of Immigration, within 2 hours of arrival. All handled very smoothly without anykind of complication
> 
> You need to check for the necessary reequirements before departing your home country (I guess your local Thai Embassy can advise) - Rabies jabs, Medical Cert etc.


Thanks for the reply and indeed I checked at an offical party. They mention the quarentine of 30 days. However, based on your experience this is not necessary. That makes it a bit confusing.

JJK


----------



## Guest

jjk said:


> Thanks for the reply and indeed I checked at an offical party. They mention the quarentine of 30 days. However, based on your experience this is not necessary. That makes it a bit confusing.
> 
> JJK


Some places like Thailand love to keep changing the rules so you will need to check again just before you get on the plane. Also you really need an agent in Thailand to handle the 'facilitating payments' at BKK. I brought some stuff in and as soon as the customs folk saw my valuable hobby stuff, decided it needed a special permit which was of course impossible to get. I ended up paying 60,000 Bhatt in facilitating payments to get the stuff in. The more important the item - like a cat - the more you need to be prepared to pay but you can't pay them directly you have to do via someone they know already and trust.  PS do not let the girls in the office, friends or other well meaning folk help you, get a real agent.


----------



## jjk

Thanks. Since I will get a professional mover for the furniture and stuff I will check with them as well.

Regards,

JJK


----------



## Guest

jjk said:


> Thanks. Since I will get a professional mover for the furniture and stuff I will check with them as well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JJK


Minor point but my Thai wife refuses to believe that a pussy is another name for a cat. So don't put pussy cat on the paperwork. It will read to them like a cat's pussy because they reverse the way the words go. Honestly.


----------



## jjk

happy bunny said:


> Minor point but my Thai wife refuses to believe that a pussy is another name for a cat. So don't put pussy cat on the paperwork. It will read to them like a cat's pussy because they reverse the way the words go. Honestly.


Oh well, After our pussy became a cat we brought her to the vet and now she is an "it" 

Regards,

JJK


----------



## Serendipity2

jjk said:


> Oh well, After our pussy became a cat we brought her to the vet and now she is an "it"
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JJK



JJK,

Congratulations on your impending move to the LOS. One bit of caution about your kitty. Don't let it be a 'free range' kitty or it may be someone's dinner. Yes, they DO eat cat in Thailand - and almost everything else that lives as well. Probably not a huge problem in Bangkok but I'd error on the side of caution. Kitty will thank you too, unless she really does have nine lives! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Acid_Crow

I've brought this up before, but someone actually stole my cat in LoS  Hope it didn't end up as someones dinner, but I think that's mostly in Isaan.


----------



## Serendipity2

Acid_Crow said:


> I've brought this up before, but someone actually stole my cat in LoS  Hope it didn't end up as someones dinner, but I think that's mostly in Isaan.


 Acid_Crow,

I've been around a fair bit of Thailand and I don't see a lot of birds or other wild animals. If the Thais don't eat the birds then the snakes do. Most Thais are poor and will eat whatever they can find. About the only thing there seems to be an abundance of are soi dogs and occasionally the soi dog 'herd' gets thinned or culled. They even eat insects and grubs and other critters but a dog or cat or monkey is little different to them than a pig or chicken or duck. In China they purposely raise dogs for food and many Thai are at least part Chinese. They eat virtually everything - they don't have the luxury [most] to do otherwise and you'll rarely see a pet in Thailand. Well, I haven't anyway. If I loved my kitten or pup I'd keep it very close to home. Of course MY idea of the ideal pet is a lovely young Thail with just two feet! MUCH more enjoyable - but they ARE more expensive too.


----------



## oddball

Serendipity2 said:


> Acid_Crow,
> 
> I've been around a fair bit of Thailand and I don't see a lot of birds or other wild animals. If the Thais don't eat the birds then the snakes do. Most Thais are poor and will eat whatever they can find. About the only thing there seems to be an abundance of are soi dogs and occasionally the soi dog 'herd' gets thinned or culled. They even eat insects and grubs and other critters but a dog or cat or monkey is little different to them than a pig or chicken or duck. In China they purposely raise dogs for food and many Thai are at least part Chinese. They eat virtually everything - they don't have the luxury [most] to do otherwise and you'll rarely see a pet in Thailand. Well, I haven't anyway. If I loved my kitten or pup I'd keep it very close to home. Of course MY idea of the ideal pet is a lovely young Thail with just two feet! MUCH more enjoyable - but they ARE more expensive too.


 Not joking , a baby Rhino went missing from a Chang mai area zoo a short while back , seems it slipped by the security guard(?) whilst he was sleeping , footprints were found leading to the jungle but no mention of a huge hole in the surrounding fence . I have often heard "When pigs can fly " , well this Rhino sure "Flew the coup " .


----------



## Guest

Acid_Crow said:


> I've brought this up before, but someone actually stole my cat in LoS  Hope it didn't end up as someones dinner, but I think that's mostly in Isaan.


I am told that the only reason you see lots of geckos in Thailand is because they are inedible. My wife and I were watching an environmental TV program about promoting the protection of man eating tigers and she couldn't understand why people didn't just shoot and eat the tiger instead of the letting the tiger eat the people. I am still stumped for a good answer for her.


----------



## Serendipity2

happy bunny said:


> I am told that the only reason you see lots of geckos in Thailand is because they are inedible. My wife and I were watching an environmental TV program about promoting the protection of man eating tigers and she couldn't understand why people didn't just shoot and eat the tiger instead of the letting the tiger eat the people. I am still stumped for a good answer for her.



happy bunny,

Rather than shoot and eat the tigers I would propose shooting the politicians instead - and feeding them to the tigers. One predator being eaten by another - I sort of like that. May I offer, as a small 'snack' for the tiger population, our entire American government in a gesture of international goodwill and environmentalism? That should last a fair bit if we include the house, the senate, the nine old fools in black robes and El Presidente. What is that, roughly 545 snacks or so? As for eating geckos, I understand if they are properly marinaded and barbecued slowly on a spit they're downright tasty. The aboriginals swear by them! 

Serendipity2

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> happy bunny,
> 
> Rather than shoot and eat the tigers I would propose shooting the politicians instead - and feeding them to the tigers. One predator being eaten by another - I sort of like that. May I offer, as a small 'snack' for the tiger population, our entire American government in a gesture of international goodwill and environmentalism? That should last a fair bit if we include the house, the senate, the nine old fools in black robes and El Presidente. What is that, roughly 545 snacks or so? As for eating geckos, I understand if they are properly marinaded and barbecued slowly on a spit they're downright tasty. The aboriginals swear by them!
> 
> Serendipity2
> 
> Serendipity2


As a US resident – I get around – if they suspected I supported you tiger food concept I’m sure they would send me on a long and mysterious holiday for a spell.  Actually at least the US government is elected whereas the UK government in the house of lords and Mandelson who seems to think and act as if he is the de facto UK prime minister are not. The gecko idea sounds worth a try though.


----------



## jjk

Serendipity2 said:


> JJK,
> 
> Congratulations on your impending move to the LOS. One bit of caution about your kitty. Don't let it be a 'free range' kitty or it may be someone's dinner. Yes, they DO eat cat in Thailand - and almost everything else that lives as well. Probably not a huge problem in Bangkok but I'd error on the side of caution. Kitty will thank you too, unless she really does have nine lives!
> 
> Serendipity2


I also heard that cats are on some peoples menu and not only in Thailand. Still it is a change we are willing to take.

I have started to enquire with some "official" offices to find out more. we might consider to bring the cat with us as excess luggage. This to make the trip for her / it a bit more comfortable. 

JJK


----------



## Serendipity2

jjk said:


> I also heard that cats are on some peoples menu and not only in Thailand. Still it is a change we are willing to take.
> 
> I have started to enquire with some "official" offices to find out more. we might consider to bring the cat with us as excess luggage. This to make the trip for her / it a bit more comfortable.
> 
> JJK



JJK,

Is it a risk kitty is willing to take?  

If you're moving to Thailand you would probably be best served by having the company handling your personal effects shipment handle the paperwork for your kitty as well. Bringing as excess baggage would leave you trying to navigate customs/immigration for your pet and it could likely take much longer and cost a lot more. At least contact your shipper and find out what would be involved. They may be able to handle the paperwork and you bring your kitty as excess baggage but I would not advise trying to do it on your own. 

Serendipity2


----------



## jjk

Thanks for the suggestion and I will most certainly go that route first. 


Regards,

JJK


----------



## Serendipity2

jjk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I read somewhere that domestic animals shall be in quarentine for a period of 30 days after arriving in Thailand. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jan



Jan,

I ran across this from a friend down under - thought you might enjoy it. 


How to Give a Cat a Pill


1. Pick up cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.

2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.

3. Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away.

4. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.

5. Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.

6. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.


7. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.

8. Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.


9. Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink 1 beer to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.

10. Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Open another beer. Place cat in cupboard, and close door onto neck, to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.

11. Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Drink beer. Fetch bottle of scotch. Pour shot, drink. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus shot. Apply whiskey compress to cheek to disinfect. Toss back another shot. Throw Tee shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.

12. Call fire department to retrieve the darn cat from across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil wrap.

13. Tie the front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind to leg of dining table, find heavy-duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of filet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down.



14. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from eyes. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.

15. Arrange for SPCA to collect the cat from hell and call local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.


How To Give A Dog A Pill


1. Wrap it in bacon.

2. Toss it in the air


----------



## oddball

Most hilarious instruction sheet I have read for years , I do not like cats , they are only faithfull as long as you feed them , and manage to destroy 10 times more than any dog .


----------



## Guest

oddball said:


> Most hilarious instruction sheet I have read for years , I do not like cats , they are only faithfull as long as you feed them , and manage to destroy 10 times more than any dog .


Thats why they say dogs have owners and cats have staff.


----------



## Serendipity2

oddball said:


> Most hilarious instruction sheet I have read for years , I do not like cats , they are only faithfull as long as you feed them , and manage to destroy 10 times more than any dog .



I've always thought [and opines] that men are like dogs and women are like cats. 

When it comes to sex, food or whatever men are ALWAYS ready and not all that discirminating. Women are a lot more discriminating. Like cats they won't just eat any old thing you toss to them, the like their comforts and when they want affection they'll let you know. The rest of the time - ****** off. On the flip side, a dog will love anyone who feeds it. So much for loyalty. 

Serendipity2


----------



## jjk

Serendipity2 said:


> Jan,
> 
> I ran across this from a friend down under - thought you might enjoy it.
> 
> 
> How to Give a Cat a Pill
> 
> 
> 1. Pick up cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.
> 
> 2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.
> 
> 3. Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away.
> 
> 4. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.
> 
> 5. Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.
> 
> 6. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.
> 
> 
> 7. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.
> 
> 8. Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.
> 
> 
> 9. Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink 1 beer to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.
> 
> 10. Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Open another beer. Place cat in cupboard, and close door onto neck, to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.
> 
> 11. Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Drink beer. Fetch bottle of scotch. Pour shot, drink. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus shot. Apply whiskey compress to cheek to disinfect. Toss back another shot. Throw Tee shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.
> 
> 12. Call fire department to retrieve the darn cat from across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil wrap.
> 
> 13. Tie the front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind to leg of dining table, find heavy-duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of filet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down.
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from eyes. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.
> 
> 15. Arrange for SPCA to collect the cat from hell and call local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.
> 
> 
> How To Give A Dog A Pill
> 
> 
> 1. Wrap it in bacon.
> 
> 2. Toss it in the air


Excellent instructions and not too far from the truth. Our cat is a Norwegian Forest cat and indeed impossible to give a pill without 2 pairs of hands. Fortunately it is not that often that we have to go through this procedure.

Jan


----------



## Serendipity2

jjk said:


> Excellent instructions and not too far from the truth. Our cat is a Norwegian Forest cat and indeed impossible to give a pill without 2 pairs of hands. Fortunately it is not that often that we have to go through this procedure.
> 
> Jan



Hi Jan,

Many years ago my dentist told me he never extracted teeth or did anything else to his patients that was unduly painful. He always sent them to an oral surgeon as they had the expertise [more than a general practitioner] and if the patient DID suffer undue pain he would blame it on the oral surgeon and not his dentist.

Moral of the story? Let your vet give your cat [Norwegian Forest Bobcat?  ] a pill and it will remember the vet - not you! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> I've always thought [and opines] that men are like dogs and women are like cats.
> 
> When it comes to sex, food or whatever men are ALWAYS ready and not all that discirminating. Women are a lot more discriminating. Like cats they won't just eat any old thing you toss to them, the like their comforts and when they want affection they'll let you know. The rest of the time - ****** off. On the flip side, a dog will love anyone who feeds it. So much for loyalty.
> 
> Serendipity2


Totally agree about men being like dogs and girls like cats.


----------



## Serendipity2

happy bunny said:


> Totally agree about men being like dogs and girls like cats.



happy bunny,

God bless the differences.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Just quickly as off to work... The Thai authorities have a 1 month quarantine for the import of all domestic animals. However, this can be waved with the correct paperwork and an agreement to quarantine at home. If you can (airline dependant) bring the cat in as hand luggage with the correct paperwork and then it will cost you just 100B at the airport for the waver. Otherwise it will go to the import dock (cargo) and will cost import tax and a agency bung (unless you have all day to wait - literally). Brought my cat in last June, new regulations came in several times while I was in the process (the last one just 3 days before trasit meant having to call a vet out for a new jab) - no quarantine though.


----------



## jjk

KhwaamLap said:


> Just quickly as off to work... The Thai authorities have a 1 month quarantine for the import of all domestic animals. However, this can be waved with the correct paperwork and an agreement to quarantine at home. If you can (airline dependant) bring the cat in as hand luggage with the correct paperwork and then it will cost you just 100B at the airport for the waver. Otherwise it will go to the import dock (cargo) and will cost import tax and a agency bung (unless you have all day to wait - literally). Brought my cat in last June, new regulations came in several times while I was in the process (the last one just 3 days before trasit meant having to call a vet out for a new jab) - no quarantine though.


Thanks a lot for this info. With this I can do something. We plan to bring the cat as handluggage indeed. 

Regards,

Jan


----------

